# Graduate school in the Netherlands



## jaguar19 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi! I am a college senior in the USA and I want to go to graduate school in the Netherlands to get a masters in Art History. Does anybody have any advice regarding this? I have identified the University of Leiden, Maastricht University, and the University of Utrecht as schools I would apply to, since they have masters programs in English (I only speak English and Portuguese). I love the city of Amsterdam but the university doesn't have the type of program I am looking for. I studied in the Netherlands before for a short period but the only cities I spent significant time in were Amsterdam and Maastricht...I am particularly interested in Leiden, can anyone tell me about that city? Are these Universities good places for a foreign student to study at? Any information at all would be really appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think maastricht and leiden are both great places to study with a large student community. The leiden university is still close to amsterdam, hence staying in amsterdam and commute would be ok, however i think you can enjoy leiden as well. As far as your study make sure that it both spoken and read in English. Quite often the textbooks are in english but the actual language is Dutch.


----------



## jockmcdock (Jun 11, 2012)

*Amsterdam also has the VU*

(Vrije Universiteit) The Free University.

Probably the best way to explore possibilities is to contact the univerity by phone or email. The U of A has a website in English and says it has students from all over the world but doesn't specify the language used in the course.

It also offers Dutch courses. I knew a few Americans who came to Rotterdam to study the English language MBA course. They seemed to enjoy studying the language.


----------

